# Hi from MN



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm finally posting a thread after looking around for the longest time. My best friend talked me into bowhunting and I'm so glad he did. I love it. And he directed me here too, and I'm learned so much...thank you guys and gals.

Vicki


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

about time just kiddn


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Vicki. Have fun here.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Top Pin Archery (Apr 5, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apoch88 (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## DoubleD (Jul 6, 2005)

welcome: from St Cloud


----------



## hayseedND (May 10, 2007)

*Hi*

Hi and Welcome to AT.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*howdy MN huntergirl!*

:darkbeer:


Welcome from another MN archer!


----------



## LovingArchery (Jan 21, 2007)

*welcome*

Welcome from central minn. I'm from parkrapids.













Give back to Archery what it has given you


----------



## jjnewman (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome from the Western suburbs of Mn


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## jake21 (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome from le sueur! where are you at?


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome!! I'm from south of Wadena.


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

*hello*

:welcome:


----------



## stuck2 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello and welcome to AT.

(from Albert Lea, MN)


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

welcome


----------



## hoyt bowhunting (Nov 24, 2004)

Welcome to the forum from another MN member.
matt


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## lilminnesotangl (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Archery talk, I hope you'll stop by the mutantville forum and say hi :wave:


----------



## Arctic Cat Chic (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey! From Brainerd!

You'll love it here. Lots of fun & learning.


----------



## rrbreier (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi MN. What part of MN are you in?


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome from MN Vicki! Just be warned..this site is addicting!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

